# Can i register my uk car in spain?



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

We have bought our little vauxhall agila over to spain, would like to know if i can get it registered here and if so what would the approx cost likely to be, its a 2004 model and rhd, really would like to keep it if possible any advice will be welcome thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nanny san said:


> We have bought our little vauxhall agila over to spain, would like to know if i can get it registered here and if so what would the approx cost likely to be, its a 2004 model and rhd, really would like to keep it if possible any advice will be welcome thank you.


yes it can be done - no idea what it would cost though as there are so many variables

someone might have an idea though

in the meantime, take a look at the 'driving in Spain' section of our FAQs thread - that will at least give you some idea of the process


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

nanny san said:


> We have bought our little vauxhall agila over to spain, would like to know if i can get it registered here and if so what would the approx cost likely to be, its a 2004 model and rhd, really would like to keep it if possible any advice will be welcome thank you.


Unless you can manually alter the headlights, then these will need to be changed for ones that 'point' the other way.

If you only have one reversing light and one rear fog light then these may also have to be switched - I say MAY because some inspectors say they do and others say that they don't. Strictly speaking (to the letter of the law, they must be switched)

You will also have to pay tax as a percentage of the book price - this is a standard book of values for each car. It bears no relation to what you think the vehicle is worth or what you may have paid for it (TIP: I ask for this value so that I can insure the vehicle correctly). The exact percentage evades me now but I'm sure you could google it.

You will also have to pay some basic amounts for registering the vehicle, having it inspected, new number plates etc. etc. plus any gestor fees if you go that way.


My advice would be to go to a recommended gestor and ask for a breakdown of the costs. Add to this the cost of changing lights (headlights, reverse etc.) and there you go.

Well worth doing if you have a cherished car that you want to keep hold of. Financially though, it's not to be recommended - sell it in UK before emigrating!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

nanny san said:


> We have bought our little vauxhall agila over to spain, would like to know if i can get it registered here and if so what would the approx cost likely to be, its a 2004 model and rhd, really would like to keep it if possible any advice will be welcome thank you.


You like this car (I can tell )
Well to change onto Spanish plates ?, I guess around 800 when its all done.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

playamonte said:


> You like this car (I can tell )
> Well to change onto Spanish plates ?, I guess around 800 when its all done.


A break down might be;

ITV 130, 
Car road tax around 150 depending on the car, 
trafico 90, 
plates 25


The tax can be avoided providing you meet certain criteria - do it within 30 days of getting your padron (considered to be part of your estate), have owned it for more than 6 months and I think you need a form from UK.


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

thank you for all your replies , yes playamonte i love my car (sad i know lol) but need to weigh up the pros and cons only been here a couple of weeks but want to do evrything by the book,and live here legally,will look into the cost of shipping it back to the uk to sell and work out if it will be cost effective to keep it (HOPING ON THE LATTER),.;-)


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

nanny san said:


> thank you for all your replies , yes playamonte i love my car (sad i know lol) but need to weigh up the pros and cons only been here a couple of weeks but want to do evrything by the book,and live here legally,will look into the cost of shipping it back to the uk to sell and work out if it will be cost effective to keep it (HOPING ON THE LATTER),.;-)


Well as its here then it is unlikely to pay to ship it back to the UK, so as its not worth much back in the UK & is not worth two bob here you may as well bite the bullet and get the rascal onto Spanish plates.

*IMO* use a local Gestor for this and be mindful that if you start this process within the first month (?) of arriving here you can avoid the first registration tax (in effect an import tax) as this will be part of your chattel, but (there is always a but)
A document has to be obtained from the British consulate stating this & that, and I have heard that this is not cheap.
The vehicle must have been registered to you in the UK for at least 6 months prior, as Snik has pointed out.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

nanny san said:


> We have bought our little vauxhall agila over to spain, would like to know if i can get it registered here and if so what would the approx cost likely to be, its a 2004 model and rhd, really would like to keep it if possible any advice will be welcome thank you.


Have a look on AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano to find out what the same car (LHD on Spanish plates) would cost here. This will give you a good cost estimate as to how you will be better off - the hassle and cost of re-reg or sell and buy here.


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks for the link baldilocks, have done some research and think it will be more cost effective to get my own car transferred to spanish plates


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

nanny san said:


> thanks for the link baldilocks, have done some research and think it will be more cost effective to get my own car transferred to spanish plates


I am sure you are correct. Used car prices here are quite shocking .


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

as stated your car is worthless in the uk go for it .i did a Volvo estate this spring in total for half the cost of a similar car here.it had full service history ,one owner


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

el romeral said:


> I am sure you are correct. Used car prices here are quite shocking .


Used cars* are* more expensive in Spain but you will find that, for the most part, they are in better condition, largely because they don't use half the world's salt production on the roads each winter. Cars that have the old type of registration (1 or 2 letters, four digits followed by another 1 or 2 letters) are year 2000 or earlier which means that, depending on the area you are in, up to 40% or more of the cars on the road are over 12 years old. The new type of national registration (4 digits followed by 3 letters) came in on 18th September 2000

Any car being replated and registered under the Spanish system will have a current new registration not related to its actual age.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Agreed, Spanish cars will have less rust than their UK counterparts. The downside is that every panel will be bashed or scuffed, service history will be non existent because it never happened and "clocking" is rife .


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

el romeral said:


> Agreed, Spanish cars will have less rust than their UK counterparts. The downside is that every panel will be bashed or scuffed, service history will be non existent because it never happened and "clocking" is rife .


Apart from the fact that half of that is inaccurate gossip, you make is sound more like the UK.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

el romeral said:


> Agreed, Spanish cars will have less rust than their UK counterparts. The downside is that every panel will be bashed or scuffed, service history will be non existent because it never happened and "clocking" is rife .


Bye & large that is correct & of course the issue over rust is now a thing of the past.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Why anyone would want to bring a RHD car to a LHD country amazes me, are you coming for good or a 6 week holiday? If this is where you intend to stay surely a LHD is the way to go? When driving a RHD drive car you will struggle to see what is a head when trying to overtake, have issues at the tolls and any other LHD orientated check points. If you add the cost of the registration of your RHD car to your purchase budget you will have around an extra €800 – 900 for the purchase of your LHD car. When I bought my partner a 2 year old Citroen C3 earlier this year, compared to the UK price I got off Auto Trader there was very little difference in price. The sterling rate was good at the time so that helped but if you want to be fully legal and embrace Spain IMHO you should bite the bullet and buy here. Also, when you come to sell or trade in, your car will be valued at a higher rate and so the cycle will go on.

I bought my cherished LHD Porsche 911 to Spain from Kuwait via the UK. I first put it on UK plates and then after 6 months onto Spanish plates. The Spanish registration was given to a professional (they advertise in local English papers) and the total cost including the balance of road tax for the year (8 months) was around €900.00. He did a first class job and the process was painless and hassle free, to me that what justified, however, had it been RHD I would have sold it in the UK.

Just my two pence worth.


----------

